# كل اللهجات : أُحِبُّ / نُحِبُّ مِصْرَ كَثِيراً



## Amirali1383koohi

اهلا بكم انا ترجمت العبارة دي الى بعض اللهجات العربية
إِنَنِي  اُحِبُّ / إِنَنَا نُحِبُّ مَصْرَ كَثِيراً

يمكن تقولولي ان ترجمتي صحيحة ولا لاء ؟؟
المصرية : دة انا  بحب / دة احنا نحب  مصر اوي
العراقية : هوايه احب / نحب مصر
اللبنانية : إني بحب / نحنا نحب مصر كتير
المغربية : انا نحب / حنا نحبو مصر كتير
شكرا لكم مقدما


----------



## Mahaodeh

في اللهجة الفلسطينية: أنا بحب مصر كتير أو أنا كتير بحب مصر
يجوز حذف الأنا هنا فتصبح بحب مصر كتير أو كتير بحب مصر


Amirali1383koohi said:


> المصرية : دة انا بحب / دة احنا نحب مصر اوي


أنا لست مصرية ولكن حسب علمي دة لا داعي لها هنا إلا إن كان هناك كلام قبله وهذا تفسير لما سبق


Amirali1383koohi said:


> العراقية : هوايه احب / نحب مصر


هذا ليس خطأ ولكن يجوز وضع هواية في النهاية: أحب مصر هواية
ويجوز أيضا استبدالها بكلّش: كلّش أحب مصر
كما يجوز إضافة آني فتصبح: آني كلش أحب مصر أو آني أحب مصر هواية


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

شكرا ع التوضيح بس مفهمتش حاجة 
يعني (دة انا بحب مصر ) مش صحيح ؟


----------



## I.K.S.

Amirali1383koohi said:


> المغربية : انا كنبغي / حنا كنبغيوا مصرى بزاف


حب / كتير   هي من التنويعات المستعملة أكيد, لكن ليس بدرجة   بغى /بزاف


----------



## Mahaodeh

Amirali1383koohi said:


> يعني (دة انا بحب مصر ) مش صحيح ؟


لا، لم أقصد أنه غير صحيح ولكنني أظن دة هنا لا محل لها
في كل الأحوال أفضل أن يعلق مصري على الموضوع فهم أعلم


----------



## cherine

نعم، مها كلامها صحيح. (دا) ليس لها أي داعٍ هنا ولا تُستخدم لبدء الكلام هكذا
بَحِبّ مَصْر أوي/قوي/جدًا

بالمناسبة، الحركات في العنوان فيها خطأ، ففي الفصحى تُنطق مِصْر (بِكَسْر الميم لا فتحها) ويجب وضع الهمزة في "أُحِبُّ".


----------



## elroy

Amirali1383koohi said:


> اللبنانية : إني بحب / نحنا نحب مصر كتير


أنا بحب / نحنا منحب

صيغة الجمع بالفلسطينية:
إحنا/نحنا منحب/بنحب


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

بشكركو بجد ع المساعدة


----------



## Schem

ا‌َحِبّ مَصِر بالحِيل


----------



## Ratiba. Tiba

Amirali1383koohi said:


> اهلا بكم انا ترجمت العبارة دي الى بعض اللهجات العربية
> إِنَنِي  اُحِبُّ / إِنَنَا نُحِبُّ مَصْرَ كَثِيراً
> 
> يمكن تقولولي ان ترجمتي صحيحة ولا لاء ؟؟
> المصرية : دة انا  بحب / دة احنا نحب  مصر اوي
> العراقية : هوايه احب / نحب مصر
> اللبنانية : إني بحب / نحنا نحب مصر كتير
> المغربية : انا نحب / حنا نحبو مصر كتير
> شكرا لكم مقدما


انا نحب .احنا نحبو مصر بزاف ... بالجزائري


----------



## Hemza

إتحادية قبائل الشاوية said:


> حب / كتير   هي من التنويعات المستعملة أكيد, لكن ليس بدرجة   بغى /بزاف


في الجنوب
نبغي/نبغوا مصر ياسر
قد يستخدم "انحبّ/انحبّوا" لكن بغى شائع أكثر


----------

